# Boyfriend's birthday..



## mac-whore (May 25, 2007)

hi girls &lt;3 well, my boyfriend's birthday is tomorrow and i have the day pretty much planned but, i was wondering if any of you had any last minuite romantic ideas for me. i'm gonna order a nice italian dinner and set up the table nicely for dinner so, that shoudl be fun.. but, do any of you girl have any other ideas? i'm kinda lacking on the creativity. i'll take ideas on anything! from the table/room set-up, gifts, any cool ideas. thanksssss.


----------



## KimC2005 (May 25, 2007)

His favorite music.. make him a special dessert?


----------



## hollyxann (May 26, 2007)

i had the same problem. i just made a nice dinner, [which surprised both me and him] set up candles and that was it. we ate and had a nice long talk.


----------



## Marisol (May 26, 2007)

Candles alwaysa help!


----------



## Savvy_lover (May 26, 2007)

sexy underwear


----------



## brewgrl (May 26, 2007)

I am all about the alcohol, for alcohol makes all special occasions that much more, hehehe

hope you have a good italian wine!

this is my fave italian red wine: Tenuta delle Terre Nere Rosso '04

or if you dont do wine, make an awesome italian cocktail with amaretto or frangelico or limoncello. you can do both and have wine with dinner, and make a small coffe cocktail to go with dessert:

if you havent figured out a dessert, i love making personal sized tiramsu's in wine glasses. can you imagine a great tiramisu and a frangelico and cream coffee?


----------



## mac-whore (May 26, 2007)

thanks ladies! lovely ideas.


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 26, 2007)

Well if he's anything like my boy, like rent some video games you can play together taking turns or against each other. My boyfriend and I spend entire nights doing that sometimes. Recently we've been playing Kingdom Hearts. Or rent a bunch of each other's favorite movies and have a movie night. Spend the night playing bored games. My boyfriend and I used to spend hours doing crossword puzzles together, lol. It doesn't have to be anything fancy to have a romantic night. I think most boys would enjoy doing things like that with their girlfriends.


----------



## brewgrl (May 26, 2007)

btw- if you haven't got him a gift yet, i think to go with your italian dinner, you should def get him an italy inspired present, like a team italia zipper pullover, or an italian leather wallet, or a pair of diesel jeans, i can go on...

added some pics:

Etro wallets are the DOPEST






the Blue Marlin Italia track jack






or you could rent him a few hours or a day in a super dope italian sportster... a few places do that specifically- rent dream rides by the hour- like a porsche or a lambo or a ferrari... i may actually do that for my hubby!!! they do it in Las Vegas!


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 26, 2007)

i like the games idea also!! i tend to play games with bf at times we have fun and also its great bonding!!!!


----------



## macface (May 26, 2007)

maybe a sweet corny poem.and nice lingerie


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif btw- if you haven't got him a gift yet, i think to go with your italian dinner, you should def get him an italy inspired present, like a team italia zipper pullover, or an italian leather wallet, or a pair of diesel jeans, i can go on...added some pics:

Etro wallets are the DOPEST

http://images.eluxury.com/assets_ser...34_ph_hero.jpg

the Blue Marlin Italia track jack

http://slimages.macys.com/is/image/M...0.5,0&amp;fmt=jpeg

or you could rent him a few hours or a day in a super dope italian sportster... a few places do that specifically- rent dream rides by the hour- like a porsche or a lambo or a ferrari... i may actually do that for my hubby!!! they do it in Las Vegas!

oh wow, that's a cool wallet!! i wish i would have seen that before his b-day.

thanks ladies for all of the suggestions


----------



## Ashley (Jun 14, 2007)

How did it go?


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 19, 2007)

it went very well. i ordered a bunch of dishes from olive garden, went and picked it up &amp; came home at set a nice romantic dinner table up.. and then i picked him up. he totally didn't expect anything so, he was really shocked. i rented some of his favorite movies and we cuddled &amp; hung out. it was really simple but, sweet &amp; romantic at the same time. thanks for asking &lt;3


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it went very well. i ordered a bunch of dishes from olive garden, went and picked it up &amp; came home at set a nice romantic dinner table up.. and then i picked him up. he totally didn't expect anything so, he was really shocked. i rented some of his favorite movies and we cuddled &amp; hung out. it was really simple but, sweet &amp; romantic at the same time. thanks for asking &lt;3 Awww...that's sweet. Sometimes I miss the relationship days...but then again, I truly enjoy the single life atm. hehe


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 3, 2007)

awe this is a cute thread


----------



## Noonz (Aug 6, 2007)

I picked up some great ideas


----------

